# Media Player for RedHat/Fedora?



## curvenger (Jan 12, 2005)

How will I install media player which can playback VCD file(*.dat) or *.mpeg format in Redhat or fedora, and I want to know step by step and all the dependencies!


----------



## spoon (Jan 12, 2005)

this site gives detailed instructions:
*fedoraguide.org/fc2/fc2beginnersguide.html

however its for fc2, i dont know what u are using


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jan 12, 2005)

Two simple steps one copy yum.conf from the net fedora site to /etc/yum.conf and Second give the command as root yum install mplayer* Thats all you enjoy all the playing of multimedia


----------



## curvenger (Jan 13, 2005)

I mean like, without running apt or yum, i want to install it manually, which packages should i install first so that the dependencies wont fail?


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 14, 2005)

Get mplayer from *www.mplayerhq.hu

All the instructions on installation and other information is already there on the site.



> MPlayer Features
> 
> MPlayer is a movie player for Linux (runs on many other Unices, and non-x86 CPUs, see the documentation). It plays most MPEG, VOB, AVI, Ogg/OGM, VIVO, ASF/WMA/WMV, QT/MOV/MP4, FLI, RM, NuppelVideo, YUV4MPEG, FILM, RoQ, PVA files, supported by many native, XAnim, and Win32 DLL codecs. You can watch VideoCD, SVCD, DVD, 3ivx, DivX 3/4/5 and even WMV movies, too (without the avifile library).
> 
> ...


----------



## rohandhruva (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey, i use XINE which is compatible with _everything_, but for the fact that it lacks the amr codec, and hence i cant hear audio in .3GP files ( How do i play them under xine, or is any other player capable of playing them ?

Rohan.


----------

